#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Resources >  >  How Elon Musk manages his time

## harshanas

Elon musk (Founder and CEO of Space X, Tesla Inc. , Neuralink) manages his time by using a method called timeboxing. In time management, timeboxing allocates a fixed time period, called a time box, to each planned activity. Timeboxing is used by several project management apporoaches and it is also used by individuals to address personal tasks in a smaller time frame. 

Here is a detailed video by college info geek about Timeboxing and how Elon Musk manages his time:

----------


## Medusa

Thank you harshanas it's very fresh idea to me.

----------


## harshanas

> Thank you harshanas it's very fresh idea to me.


Anytime Premisha

----------

